# Port Mansfield offshore Saturday



## safisher (Dec 20, 2005)

26 foot Glacier Bay for 2 spots open- shrimp boats looking for Tuna, bottomfishing/jigging for other species.

Leave early/split expenses- estimate $100 per person to include ice/fuel/bait.

Nick
210.857.3473


----------

